# We built a snow poodle!



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

The kids and I built a snow poodle today! Looks just like ours


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

That is so great! 

pr


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Very impressed! Looks great!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

HA! That is fantastic! Good job!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Looks great! That is much better than having a snowman!!!


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

How artistic. That snow poodle is amazing!! What a great idea. Amazing! !


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

That's amazing! I now almost wish it would snow here. Almost. 
Although, with all the mud we get, I could make a black poodle to look like mine.......


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I love it!! I want snow! Just one this winter....


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Amazing!! Showed my kids and they are impressed. They now want me to make one with them, ya right. Not one artistic bone in my body.


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

talented


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wowzeee!!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

skillz


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

2016 calendar picture!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

That is just too cool!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Love it! Maybe in the summer they can make a sand poodle.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's fabulous, what a great way to make lemonade out of lemon weather.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Best use of snow imaginable! :clap2: We have some extra snow, if I send it to you along with some food coloring would you and the children make me a *silver *mini snow poodle?  (That is the best groomed snowman ever! I can just imagine your family sand castles.)


----------



## Moeman1955 (Jan 31, 2013)

I love it!!! Some very talented folks there for sure......


----------



## Moeman1955 (Jan 31, 2013)

Oreo's Mommy said:


> 2016 calendar picture!


Agreed 100%


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Aw, thanks everyone for your sweet comments! We had fun. Good thing I took pics...it rained all night and it melted!


----------



## SPGem (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh my gosh that is so cute and well done!


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Skye's Fabulous SNOWPOODLE!*

Dear Auggie and Mimi:
Your human children created a fabulous SNOWPOODLE!!!
Your SnowPoodle would win an AKC award for the best topknot and conformation! :adore:
Did your Mom or Dad pose you with your snow sculpture?
If yes, please post.
I earned a cookie by posing! (Henry refused!!!)
Love,
Eleanor
PS
How much snow have you gotten in Pittsburgh?
PPS
Our SnowPoodle, picnic table and backyard have gone missing plus railing is breaking. EEK!


----------



## Moeman1955 (Jan 31, 2013)

Skye said:


> Aw, thanks everyone for your sweet comments! We had fun. Good thing I took pics...it rained all night and it melted!


So let me see if I got this right. The "Snow Poodle" is now a "Rain Puddle"??


----------



## Leopold'sForest (Jan 19, 2015)

Adorable!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------

